# Meet-up Oxfordshire/Bucks area



## Phillips1234 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi peeps,

I have a son who is 6 years old, conceived naturally (didn't realise at the time how lucky I was!). My husband and I have been trying to conceive for 3 years with no joy, unexplained....  We are starting IVF this month at the Oxford Fertility Unit, gulp!.  I'm not very good that the on line thang! So was wondering if there are any people out there who would be interested in a meet-up in the Oxfordshire / Bucks area?

Good luck to everyone  xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Phillips1234,

You'll find some members from the same area/attending the same clinic within the Regional Boards:

Regions in England - Central England:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=525.0

I've also added a couple of other links that may be useful to you:

Treatment Support - Cycle Buddies:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Treatment Support - IVF (and index to Sub Boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 
Anj x


----------



## TeaAndCake (Oct 27, 2013)

Have sent you a message phillips1233


----------

